# What about the good things the army does?



## Jesse3 (19 Jun 2004)

I have been trying to talk my mother into letting me join the army. I'm 17 right now turning 18 in a few months, not a big deal if she says no now because I can join anyway when I turn 18 without her permission but I would like to tell her about some good stuff the army has done/continues to do. So please share your stories about the army.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (19 Jun 2004)

I'm guessing reg force?  Regular or Reserve, the army teaches good work ethics such as teamwork and discipline, it pays pretty decently, in many cases you can learn a trade which is transferrable to the civilian world, and regardless of your job civilian employers look well on people with military service for the reasons mentioned above.

You can make a lot of new friendships, boost your self-esteem, go past what you believe your 'limits' are, and be proud that you are serving Canada, and defending the rights and freedoms of your family and friends from oppression.

As for good things the army does in operation-terms, apart from the various overseas missions, the military has been involved in many domestic operations in the last several years, aiding in domestic relief.  Canadian soldiers augmented emergency services at the Red River floods, helped to restore Quebec and Ontario power during the 1998 Ice Storm, and more recently helped to fight the forest fires in British Columbia in 2003.

There are many other reasons, but I'm tired and will go sleep now  :boring:


----------



## Noyon (19 Jun 2004)

I havn't got any stories yet but tell your mother that she should be proud that you want to help people all around the world, and do your best to protect world freedom. Theres no job that has more pride than joining the military. Tell her that you don't want to be working in an office the rest of your life and you want to travel the world. 

Something along those lines, hope that helps a little.


----------



## chipdudeman (19 Jun 2004)

I had the same problem when I applied with my mother. I think it is just a knee jerk reaction to the possibility of their loved ones moving on to the clearing at the end of the path. Sit down with her and explain why you would serve the flag and try to make her understand. Stories I found didn't really help, they all see too contrived and almost PR for the military, if the listener were not in agreement with your views.... Just my experience and  $.02 worth


----------



## Jesse3 (19 Jun 2004)

Kirkpatrick said:
			
		

> I'm guessing reg force?


Reserve for now. I may change my mind in the future though


----------



## childs56 (19 Jun 2004)

well i my self was in Bosnia and seen the smiles on the local people whenever we drove by. when we stoped to talk to them they thanked us for bringing them peace. and maybe a chance for their kids. that i think has to be the best part of the job. as for in Canada well i was in BC  last year for the forest fires with the army. the people their were really thankfull that we were their,  if you mother has any fears about you joining the army, (reserves or reg force). she has every right to be scared. as i always say to parents it is a dangerous job at times, we do things that most people would never want to do. but the rewards of doing those jobs are tremendous not only to your self but to your country. When i joined the reserves in 1996 my parents were not to happy. alittle worried about what might happen, on the other hand they were the proudest set of parents around. just last janaury i made the move to go full time in the airforce and at that time my whole family was very proud. as they said to me that job isnt for everyone but the ones that it is for we owe a great deal of respect. 

i will say if your parents do not want you to join then just wait till you are of age to do it yourself.try not to make them feel bad about any descion they do make remember everyone has their reasons for and against allowing their sons and daughters to join the military.  thats my 2 cents worth and good luck


----------



## Noyon (19 Jun 2004)

Dont think it could have been said better, well said CTD.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Jun 2004)

What good has the army done?

How about stop,
Slavery
Genoicide
Facisim
communisim and
the holocaust?


----------



## ags281 (20 Jun 2004)

Jesse:

While often there are some common themes, everyone has their own reasons for joining. You can probably see that from the other post you started asking why people joined. 

Our mothers will always worry about our safety, as it is in their basic job description. I'd say the best thing that you can do is sit down and explain to your mother why YOU want to join. Don't bother trying to spew out a PR campaign for the forces. If it's something that's very important to you, let her know that. While she might not ever like the idea, at least there is a good chance she will understand. 

Trying to convince her it's the right thing will likely be a steep uphill battle. Trying to convince her that it's the right thing _for you_ has a much better chance of success.


----------

